

Why don't people like Facebook auth? - lefnire

I'm building an app which currently supports one-click register/login via Facebook authentication (using Passport.js). I got a lot of feedback from people saying they won't sign up until I support other things - Twitter, Github.. but primarily standard username/password auth. To me, one-click signup seemed so convenient, so I didn't get it - when I asked them, they just said they don't like Facebook auth, but couldn't provide a reason. Reasons I can think of would be (1) security heebie jeebies (I now have too much info on you) (2) you don't use Facebook. Are these the reasons y'all don't like Facebook auth?
======
DanBC
Facebook is doing weird things. I get promoted posts from Amazon. They say
"$Name Liked Amazon" - well, I knew that the first time the promoted post told
me. I still know it now. And it's weird that the promoted post keeps telling
me. I don't want promoted posts spamming my friend's timeline (or whatever the
heck I'm supposed to call it this month) telling them that I liked some page
(which I probably did years ago and have forgotten about).

And I genuinely have no idea i) what you can do to my timeline or ii) what
information you get about me from FB.

------
drharris
I use facebook, but do not EVER use FB authentication. I've been burned in the
past, like I suspect most of your detractors have. By authenticating using FB,
I'm not just signing up with a website and giving them my own details, but
potentially giving up the details of friends, access to post information as
myself, the ability to read my information, etc. I will authenticate using
Google, Github, Twitter, and other services, just not FB, ever again. I've
removed all "apps", no longer like corporate pages, never "connect" it to a
website or application, etc. Even my friends who are not technologically
literate refuse to do it.

------
infinityetc
I'm reluctant to use Facebook auth on new apps for two other reasons:

1\. I don't know at the time what you want to use my information for,
especially in regards to showing up on my or, more importantly, my friends'
news feeds.

2\. I have to manage what information I share on Facebook itself rather than
on the app or website.

------
anigbrowl
2) for me. I haven't logged into FB in 2 years and use Ghostery and Disconnect
to block tracking widgets. Sure, offer it to people who want it, but many of
us would trade the convenience for the control over our login credentials.

It's not just you. I wouldn't create a Medium account yesterday because Ev
Matthews wants me to sign in using Twitter. I _hate_ Twitter, why would you
want to restrict yourself that way?

------
shinratdr
Facebook constantly bothers me. I've opted out of every possible form of
communication from them. They still send me updates on profiles I don't care
about, friend suggestions I have ignored 10x over, and "We're sorry you have
been having trouble logging into Facebook" messages.

I can log in just fine, I just don't want to and your constant pestering is
only making things worse. I'm also against the concept of single sign on.
Users constantly forget their passwords and have their accounts compromised.

The last thing you need is to lose access to things you've paid for because
someone hijacked your Facebook account.

------
staunch
We are not regular people. We know about the potential security issues. We
want to be in full control of our own data. Just give us an outlet. Create an
email sign up method for the noisy minority.

Foursquare shows a nice way to do it: <https://foursquare.com/signup/> though
hopefully you don't need as much data as them.

In my experience most people will still choose FB login if you make it the
prominent choice, and the email sign up will capture us whiners.

------
marssaxman
I don't use facebook and I feel a little affronted when people expect me to
sign up for an account just to use whatever random thing it is they hope I'll
try. You're not important enough.

Even when I did have a facebook account I wouldn't have been comfortable using
it to log in to other services, because you never know what information
Facebook is going to mine out of anything you give it access to.

------
johnrgrace
Lots of people just don't use facebook and they are not going to start just to
use your app. Also I've learned that everyone I know who has scew you money,
doesn't use facebook.

------
slosh
For me I can't use Facebook auth because I don't nor plan to have a Facebook.
I do have a twitter and regularly use them to login to websites. 1 click
signup is very convenient but some people just don't want to sign up for
Facebook.

------
lefnire
Gotcha, it sounds like those 2 are indeed the reasons - and many people feel
quite strongly about it. So twitter/other might be a so-so alternative
convenience, but password is a vital alternative

------
redegg
I don't use Facebook because of my privacy concerns; in fact, a lot of people
do.

------
propercoil
facebook is too creepy for me. i don't post statuses or any photos anymore,
nor i message with others due to privacy concerns. I never use auth with
facebook

------
edwardunknown
More of an "ick" factor than anything, I have a dummy Facebook account (I
jumped that ship years ago) that I keep just for that sort of thing but I feel
dirty using it.

Not everybody thinks Facebook is creepy _but their brains do_ , I don't think
it's a good idea to stir those creepy feelings in your user's subconscious and
risk having them projected at you, if you can avoid it.

